# NFTS - MA Directing Animation - 2022 entry



## José Prats (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi there!

Anyone applying to Directing Animation at the NFTS? I'm sending my application soon


----------



## Ruizamanne (Jul 24, 2021)

I've applied!!! Do you know when we'll find out if our application was successful?


----------



## Ruizamanne (Jul 24, 2021)

José Prats said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Anyone applying to Directing Animation at the NFTS? I'm sending my application soon


Have you heard back at all?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 24, 2021)

Directing Animation has been added to our database.














 NFTS - Directing Animation


						The two-year NFTS Directing Animation MA is world-renowned for being one of the most dynamic and creative animation courses. If you have a passion for storytelling, creating characters and the art of animation, the course will give you the skills to bring these passions to life on screen and...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jul 24, 2021
Category: United Kingdom









José Prats said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Anyone applying to Directing Animation at the NFTS? I'm sending my application soon


Good luck! Remember to add your application to our database when you do.


----------



## ottventure (Aug 3, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> Have you heard back at all?


I haven't yet no, have you! Good luck with it!!


----------



## Ruizamanne (Aug 3, 2021)

ottventure said:


> I haven't yet no, have you! Good luck with it!!


I haven't either! It's taking so long 😫


----------



## Ruizamanne (Aug 3, 2021)

I just got an email. I've been selected for the workshop!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 3, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> I just got an email. I've been selected for the workshop!


Awesome! Be sure to update your application on the site. ☺️


----------



## ottventure (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> I just got an email. I've been selected for the workshop!


Ohh congratulations!! I got my email for the workshop too! Very exciting, I wonder what it will all be like over Zoom


----------



## José Prats (Aug 12, 2021)

Sorry I missed your messages @Ruizamanne . Luckily I also got invited to the Selection workshop!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Our interview with NFTS admissions is now up. 














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2 hour interview with the NFTS Admissions team. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------

